# Photoshop- Expand Biceps



## soham (May 6, 2006)

Check this cool tutorial out:

We are going to play around with a photo of a girl with a skinny arm, to basically double her arm width to give her a bulging bicep. The end result will be her arm looking a bit "manly". Start by opening an image of girl preferably with a folding arm.

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_01.jpg

From filter menu select liquify. 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_02.jpg

Select bloat tool from the tool bar. 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_03.jpg 

Use bloat tool settings as shown. 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_04.jpg


----------



## soham (May 6, 2006)

Start bloating at the top of the shoulder. 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_05.jpg 

Similarly move downwards the arm and bloat. 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_06.jpg 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_07.jpg 

Click ok when you are satisfied with the results. 

*www.photoshopbuddy.com/images/bb_girl_08.jpg


----------



## Chirag (May 6, 2006)

Its nice. But looking fake. I mean the area where u have applied changes can be easily spotted.


----------



## abracadabra (May 6, 2006)

hahah   give me a break a fat bicep and a lower middle hand


----------



## aku (May 6, 2006)

thatz NOT so impressive...! 
btw.. the gal in da photo hs REALLY got a huge neck!


----------



## suruguru (Aug 24, 2006)

There are easy ways 

*i8.tinypic.com/25flert.jpg


----------



## blueshift (Aug 24, 2006)

what a neck!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 24, 2006)

omfg ... haha I think u enhanced her neck rather than her biceps  dude she looks like a giraffe !

And as for a biceps ... They don't look real because they aren't making any shadows .... try to add some shadows using the colour burn tool....


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 24, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> omfg ... haha I think u enhanced her neck rather than her biceps  dude she looks like a giraffe !
> 
> And as for a biceps ... They don't look real because they aren't making any shadows .... try to add some shadows using the colour burn tool....



Really funny comment when i was reading it...LOL


----------



## blueshift (Aug 25, 2006)

soham, do you have good quality pic of that girl? serioulsly i liked that pic!


----------

